# Toes



## In the Kitchen (Jul 3, 2008)

Of all things, I want to talk about is TOE nails.  Please excuse me for asking but I have had ingrown toenail that they tried to stop from growing with chemicals. Now since I am one of the different ones, it didn't work.  I went back to the doctor this week after 5 years of pain and he said he will help me with it surgically.  The nurse just called and t old me he is removing the nail!  Ouch!  Never heard of this before.  Have any of you?  Sounds terrible to have no toenails!  I will be in outpatient and pray the bill isn't out of sight as I have no insurance coverage.  Reason I tolerated it for so long didn't want to go to the doctor. It does seem logical to remove it since the root continues to grow into the skin.  I also have bunion but t he nurse said he would not want to do both procedures on same day.  I just hope if I have to be knocked out that they do things on the correct  one.  (Girl I know had dentist pull the wrong tooth!)  I wouldn't pay the guy if he did that.  

Well, anyway since I just heard about this and have to think about looking forward to no toenail just the thought alone kind of scares me.  Boy, when you get too old I guess things have to be done that you don't expect.  Can't stay young all the time.  Slowly fall apart and start losing things.  How awful!  I know I don't have any room to complain.  Life could be whole lot more serious.  thanks for your time and understanding.  Sure is a surprise to me that toenails have to be removed.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not sure they would knock you out for a toenail removal, they might just freeze the area or something.  Usually if there isn't a chance it could be life threatening they keep you awake, or if its exeedingly painful.. something like that. I think lol

I once lost my thumbnail after slamming and getting my thumb stuck in a car door.  It was pretty painful and it grew back all gross looking.. I sometimes wish it wasn't there at all!  I cover it with nail polish and shape it like my other nails though.. so nobody knows but Nick and my parents lol. I'm also pretty sure I broke it as well because it now bends a bit back rather than straight when my hand is relaxed, and when I bend it backwards it goes back to make a 90 degree angle lol.. people think its gross, but hey, I'm me! :p

It might be a little wierd and your toe might feel a bit more squishy after not having something so hard on it.  Which toe is it? If its a little toe it's not so bad, but if its the big toe it will take a while to get used to! (One less nail to clip, though!!!!)


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh once in awhile they do.  Sometimes podiatrists can pare the nail down on the sides so it grows more toward the center.  But that is not always an option. Good luck.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 3, 2008)

My son had his removed for an ingrown toenail.  They did it right in the office.  They gave him a nerve block to the toe and then removed the nail.  It grew back fairly well and is no longer ingrown.  It took almost a year for it to grow back though.


----------



## stassie (Jul 3, 2008)

My cousin had that done. He said that while it's a bit weird-feeling, it's MUCh better than having the problems with ingrown nails.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 3, 2008)

*Thank you*

I really was upset but thanks to you people who responded, I feel that I am not the only one who is going to be without a toenail. It is the big toe, so as one of you has said may feel odd without something hard on it.
Saphellae: do I feel sorry for you having your thumb slammed in a car door.  Just reading that gives me pain.  So sorry.  As you said, you are you and t hat is the way people have to accept you.  According to all your comments, this is something that you are familiar with. You are probably the only one who is aware of it.

 It surely has been painful to have this feeling of ingrown toenail, would wake me up even at night.  I would put some kind of prescription cream on it and I do know that was better than taking some kind of pain killer.  So if they don't knock me out it must not be that bad.  I was surprised about removing the nail.  I thank you all for concern and hope you take care of your toes and know that you are blessed when you won't have to experience this.  Sure did seem so odd to me.  No one in family has this except me.  You wonder what you do to find this out.  As I sit here t yping I am aware of the 'throbbing' that I have.  Better start my dinner and forget about it for while.  Thanks again for such quick response.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul had his two large toenails removed.. done in the office.. WIDE AWAKE.. HE WATCHED!!   They give you a numbing shot in the toe and then take a tool that looks like a pair of pliers and remove.   He said it didn't hurt!     UNTIL he let them get infected. Silly boy!


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

My husband had that problem. His doctor removed part of the toenail but not the whole thing. It did hurt a lot. I wish I could say that was the end of it either, but it wasn't. The doctor apparently didn't get all the root out so it grew back and he had to cut it out again. It's been about a year and half since then and it hasn't grown back, but I think his toe still bothers him. I hope your experience is better than his!


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh yeah, and my brother had one removed (not the whole thing, just the side like DH's) and he had no trouble with it ever again.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't like feet, they gross me out.... like wierd deformed hands. 
If I wear sandals or flip-flops out of the house, I gotta pretty 'em up with polish, toe rings and ankle bracelets. 

I know, nobody asked.  Sorry.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you have an ingrown toe nail, ITK and I'm sorry you have to have it removed. I had this done about 20 years ago. I was awake - they gave me a local all around the base of my toe. That hurt a fair amount. Then they just cut out the side of my toenail that was ingrown all the way down to the root. Yes, they used some big plier looking things but it was numb so I couldn't feel it.

But I will tell you that it hurt _a lot_ when the numbness went away. Honestly, I'd rather have all my children all over again in one day rather than do that toenail thing again! Part of it was they gave me some codeine for pain and I have a bad reaction to it. It didn't really stop the pain - just made me cry for no reason whatsoever.

Anyway, an ingrown toenail is really painful, too, so there's no choice but to get it taken care of. My advice is to make sure there is someone there to take care of you for a day or so because it hurts the most when you put your foot down. So stay in bed with your toe elevated and let someone pamper you. (Actually, Pampers aren't such a bad idea since it's hard to scoot to the bathroom without putting weight on your foot.) Also, quit wearing shoes _ever again_ the rest of your life so you will _never_ get another ingrown toenail. That's what I did and so far so good!

I may be joking around a little but really, I'm sorry you have to go through this, my friend and I'll be praying it goes smoothly and painlessly for you.


----------



## Mama (Jul 3, 2008)

I had one of mine removed because it kept getting ingrown. He did it in the office. I wasn't knocked out (he gave me shots around the toe kinda like they do when you're getting a tooth pulled), didn't feel a thing. It did hurt for the first day or so but it wasn't too bad.  It took awhile but it grew back and never gets ingrown now. That was about 12 years ago. You'll be glad you did it!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 3, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I don't like feet, they gross me out.... like wierd deformed hands.
> If I wear sandals or flip-flops out of the house, I gotta pretty 'em up with polish, toe rings and ankle bracelets.
> I know, nobody asked.  Sorry.



see?  that is why I ask!  feet are supposed to be used for walking but when someone looks at them they usually think that they aren't pretty.  As far as wearing sandals, even when people polish their nails, it doesn't really change their appearance.  But  then if they don't have toenails, that is really not good.

pdswife-I know this doesn't bother PAUL one bit cause he knows you still love him.  This is the way it should be.  So thankful you let me know what he went through.  Probably what I can look forward to. Being awake.  But you did say he said there was pain?  Oh well, what else is new?  Surgery is not like eating piece of pie that makes you feel good!

B'sgirl, you don't know if he still has any pain?  We all have to use our feet and if they pain sure doesn't make your life easy.  I only wonder why some people get them and others don't.  Must be something I did or didn't do?  Story about man who complained cause he had no shoes and then saw someone without feet.  Now I only hope I am awake to make sure he does the correct one.  Did Paul say t here was lot of blood?  (Give him special hug for me.  Tell him I will think of him when I have to get this procedure done).


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, I don't have deformed hands


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 3, 2008)

ITK, I can sympathize with your ingrown toenail. All the years I worked I had to wear high heels/suits to work and had ingrown toenails on both feet. An ingrown toenail is unbelievably painful. You have been suffering long enough, and you'll be glad you got it over with when it's done. Now I actually have not worn anything but sandals for 2 and 1/2 years, so I never get ingrown toenails anymore. Maybe your solution is to move to the tropics!


----------



## sattie (Jul 3, 2008)

Ingrown toe nails stink!!!  I use to have problems with them as a kid and had to go get one cut out.  They knocked me out!  And recouping in the recovery room was the most fun I had ever had!  Anyhow, now my big toe toenail is funny shaped and I don't ever wear sandals because of that.  I got big feet anyhow and long monkey toes!!!  So that does not help either.

I'm here for you if you ever need me... and if you need a laugh, I'll send you a picture of my feet!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> I'll send you a picture of my feet!


Whoa there, Sattie. This is a G rated forum. They have other, special forums for that sort of thing.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> Ingrown toe nails stink!!! I use to have problems with them as a kid and had to go get one cut out. They knocked me out! And recouping in the recovery room was the most fun I had ever had! Anyhow, now my big toe toenail is funny shaped and I don't ever wear sandals because of that. I got big feet anyhow and long monkey toes!!! So that does not help either.
> 
> I'm here for you if you ever need me... and if you need a laugh, I'll send you a picture of my feet!


 Big feet and monkey toes? Sattie you are too funny
What size shoe do you wear? I wear a size 10 yes my feet are also big but because of that I rarely fall down


----------



## sattie (Jul 3, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Big feet and monkey toes? Sattie you are too funny
> What size shoe do you wear? I wear a size 10 yes my feet are also big but because of that I rarely fall down


 
Size 11.... and half of it is my toes!!!!  My parents always said I have a good foundation!


----------



## sattie (Jul 3, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Whoa there, Sattie. This is a G rated forum. They have other, special forums for that sort of thing.


 
  I would not be surprised at all!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh, my my my......

Reminds me of the time I was browsing craigslist and saw an ad from a man wanting to buy "Well worn women's shoes"

Size 7-8 here


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> Size 11.... and half of it is my toes!!!!  My parents always said I have a good foundation!


Size 9 1/2 for me and it's all foot - I have regular length toes. My grandfather always said I had a good understanding!


----------



## sattie (Jul 3, 2008)

You know what is strange... I wore a size 10 for the longest time.  I figured that is where I topped out.  I guess when I started exercising regularly, it added an inch to each foot.  So maybe one day I will wear a 12!!!  Another inch of toes!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not surprised, Sattie. I wore a 9 before I had kids.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

Maybe toes never stop growing, like noses....


----------



## sattie (Jul 3, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Maybe toes never stop growing, like noses....


 

Ahhh heck.. then I am in for a real treat!!!!!    I wished I had little cute feet!!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL!!!! I wish I had a cute little button nose....Nick has a big greek schnoz too, and hes only 30 lol



...

...










I hope our children aren't mutants  lol


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

I always wished I did, too, Sattie. I seem to always have girlfriends who are like 5 feet tall with size 5 feet and here I am at 5'8"!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm a 1/4 inch short of 5' 6" I was a size 9 foot for a long time then went to 9 1/2 and now a solid 10. I also have big strong hands for a girl OK, I'm 50 but still feel like a girl. My hands are bigger than the average mans. It's not a bad thing but when I need a delicate touch to do tiny things it just dos not work.That can be the pits but I have learned to enjoy my strengths by the way big feet equals a big heart.  Oh and really broad shoulders so I used to to cut out shoulder pads unless I wanted to look like Frankenstein ( which was never) and yet I have or used to have a baby face


----------



## sattie (Jul 3, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I always wished I did, too, Sattie. I seem to always have girlfriends who are like 5 feet tall with size 5 feet and here I am at 5'8"!


 
Ok Fisher's Mom... be proud to be tall!!!!  I'm 5'10 and I LOVE being tall!!!!  I guess that is why we have big feet... got to have a good base to keep us up-right!

Saphellae... you are about as beautiful as they get... I would have never guessed that your nose was as big as you say.  I remember when we were posting pics of our self in that Who We Are thread (whatever it was called).. not one time did I think... geeze, check out the schnoz on that chick!!!!  

ITK.... sorry for hi-jacking your thread.... I know this is supposed to be about in-grown toe nails... but it is such an odd topic!!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

> not one time did I think... geeze, check out the schnoz on that chick!!!!



 You made me spit out my water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I'm a 1/4 inch short of 5' 6" I was a size 9 foot for a long time then went to 9 1/2 and now a solid 10. I also have big strong hands for a girl OK, I'm 50 but still feel like a girl. My hands are bigger than the average mans. It's not a bad thing but when I need a delicate touch to do tiny things it just dos not work.That can be the pits but I have learned to enjoy my strengths by the way big feet equals a big heart.  Oh and really broad shoulders so I used to to cut out shoulder pads unless I wanted to look like Frankenstein ( which was never) and yet I have or used to have a baby face


OMG, me too. My hands are huge! I have to wear men's work gloves. And I have freakishly broad shoulders. Thankfully, I'm on the slender side with small bones so I don't look like a lumberjack. And my head is huge, too. Really. I can't wear women's hats because my head is too big. Do ya'll have big heads, too?


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

I dont think I have a big head, but I have wide shoulders.. I'm a bit um, top heavy lol.. I guess I need to carry them around!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 3, 2008)

My big head is genetic - I come from a family of big-headed people. So does my hubby so my kids' heads are gigantic. Sadly, I did not come from a big-bosomed family.


----------



## Saphellae (Jul 3, 2008)

Have some of mine!!!!!!! I can send it overnight if you like.

*imagines bobble heads*


----------



## sattie (Jul 3, 2008)

LOL!!!  You gals are a HOOT!!!!  Yea.. I missed out on the big upper half too!!!  It all went to my feet!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 4, 2008)

I have little feet I guess for my height.... 5'6 and a size 7.
They never grew after babies either..... just the sweeling but it always went away. 
DH always used to ask how i stand upright in the wind with my little feet. 
Glad they're not any bigger I'd have more decorating to do!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 4, 2008)

i used to be 5'3" now i am 5'2". guess i am shrinking from old age. 

have had ingrown toenails years ago. surgery to remove the sides of nail on each big toe. worked, however the doc didn"t do it evenly so toes look crooked .  i wear size 6 or 7 shoe. used to wear 51/2. 

hope your surgery goes well.

babe


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 4, 2008)

You know, there are times when I complain and it seems God sends me a message to make me realize that I have no reason to gripe.  Always!

Happened again this very morning.  Went to the store and just 'happened' to get in line that didn't have many waiting.  As i unloaded the groceries, I noticed the cashier was using only one hand.  The other arm seemed stiff and she therefore used only the one.  Do you know I could have cried?  Thankfully, she did have someone putting the checked items in bags for her.  I was so ashamed that I had even questioned anyone about this toenail.  

I do thank you all for assuring me that I am not the only one that will go through this ordeal.  I do admit it does make me pretty annoyed to have this bother me for so long.  I try to cut it out and use some kind of pain salve but pain returns more quickly now.  To me it is similar to having a hangnail and at night when I move my foot it wakes me up.   Most of you have stated that you are glad it is over so I am looking forward to that day.  I hope you all know that everyone fears the unknown and I just think this is one of those cases.  Everyone in my family never seems to have such odd problems.  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## sattie (Jul 5, 2008)

We are glad to be here for ITK!!!  Glad we could help ease some of the fears and bring a smile to your pretty face!!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 5, 2008)

sattie said:


> We are glad to be here for ITK!!!  Glad we could help ease some of the fears and bring a smile to your pretty face!!!



sattie, thanks for reading my posts.  Since I have a bunion on the same foot that I want taken care of, do you think I should ask if he could do both at same time or would that be real torture?  I just  am trying to economize about the cost of Outpatient Care.  I just really feel like telling them if it would be okay to remove the whole foot?  Kind of stupid right? No , seriously I do want to have the bunion taken car e of too at some point.

My son emailed this story  this morning:

STLtoday - Dog chews off Alton woman's toe


about a woman and her dog.  Just wonder if he was thinking of my situation?


----------



## jabbur (Jul 5, 2008)

ITK, I think it would be worth checking with the foot doc about the bunion.  Tell him/her that you would like that taken care of eventually and ask about the feasability of doing the two procedures together.  My thought is the toenail is minor compared to the bunion (less invasive) and they may be able to do them both at the same time.


----------



## sattie (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with jabbur ITK.... I know I would want to get it knocked out at the same time if I could.  I never had a bunion.. so I have no clue what they are like or what it takes to remedy something like that.  No need to chop off the whole foot!!!

And for the dog... he must of been hungry!!!!  That is toooo weird!


----------



## Zereh (Jul 8, 2008)

5"8" I'm too ... with hands that make most men go "wow" ... I figure I just need big feet to hoist my big breasteses up to legal level and then need the big hands to justify my feet. Or Vice Versa. =P Its a vicious circle.

I should have been a piano player since I can span an octave easily. I can't quite palm a basketball, but I'm sure with practice I could make my jump-shot good enough to make the palming null.

No wonder people look at me with crossed eyes when I say I'm a vegetarian.  But its true!!  I have to be the most healthy looking non-meat eater they have ever seen.


Z


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 17, 2008)

*Help!*

Since I asked you all for your advice and I feel better after you wrote about how you felt, I have additional problem.  On the same foot I have a bunion.  Should i get it done at same time?  The nurse tells me it is possible.  I have to have x rays next week and talk to the doctor about it.  I really think it would be better cost wise and getting sedated only one time.  I just can't remember how long I had to remain off my foot when I had it done last time.  I was going through divorce and had to live with my ex who resented that I could not cook.  I trust all of you completely and know you mean so well for me that I consider you more than this family.  They only tell me how deformed my foot looks, never offer advice.  I just wonder why I am here really?  Only ones who seem to care are the dogs and times I wonder about them too.  Thanks for your time and understanding.  (Is this in the wrong area again?)  Should this be under Venting?


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 18, 2008)

My son had this done a few years ago.  They didn't have to remove the entire nail, just a portion of it, down into the nail bed.  Now, his nail is one toe is narrower than the rest.  Pretty rough on him, but he was just 17 at the time.

He hasn't had any problems since.  Prior to that, it was a recurring problem for a couple of years.


----------



## mikki (Jul 18, 2008)

ITK-- I just started working at a podiatrist office last week and in that week I saw a lot of people getting 2 procedures done at once.  It does save on the cost of an office visit and being in pain twice.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 18, 2008)

mikki said:


> ITK-- I just started working at a podiatrist office last week and in that week I saw a lot of people getting 2 procedures done at once.  It does save on the cost of an office visit and being in pain twice.



That is the reason I want it done at once.  On the same foot so he wouldn't have to worry about putting needle in more than once.  How long do I have to be off my feet?  I have appointment Tuesday but heck I am so worried i could forget to ask him.  I just have to take care of these guys around here. They won't eat anything but what I fix.  that means getting something prepared for two weeks or more.  How long will that last ?  Seem to always be the hungriest when I don't have enough of one thing.  

VeraBlue that is what most everyone says, kind of rough.  Well, I been through pretty much so this will be added to it.  Feel sorry for your son and you most of all.  Having to see him suffer, not right.  Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 18, 2008)

i had the toe nails on each big toe done twenty years ago, it was uncomfortable but not really bad pain. and believe me i have a low threshold for pain. did have to stay off feet for couple days. best of luck

babe


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, after ALL this and opening my fear to all of you, the doctor said no problem about doing both at once BUT will have to recoup for 6-8 weeks! How can this be?  My brother needs help daily, plus my one son got let  go from his job.  I can't do this!  Not only does this bother me about not being able to be on my feet, but how can I feel right not doing what I need to do.  I have too many dependent on me and I just will have to call and cancel and ask that I can reschedule when things are more calm.  Wouldn't this bother you if someone said bedrest for 6-8 weeks?  Never had child that I stayed off my feet for this length of time.  

I know he won't like it but it is my foot and I do have that choice right?  Just hope he doesn't get resentful about the whole deal and let this affect his work the next time I want it done.  I do feel bad about not keeping this appointment.  When he said this, I swallowed hard but thought it isn't going to happen.  Why can't feet be normal? Not everyone has these kinds of problems.  

Anyway, thanks for all your time and encouragement but this is lot of time to not keep everything going.  Besides, got two pups and old dog that need care.  Don't be mad that I took your time.  I am grateful.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 22, 2008)

the dr says is just in case.  what if you need it?  you might be better of with one at a time, or hiring help .


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 22, 2008)

ITK, are you sure he said "bed rest" for 6-8 weeks? Perhaps he just meant it would take that long before your foot is healed. Before you cancel, I would urge you to talk to him once more and ask him what that means. I'm sure you would need some time completely off your feet, but probably not that long, judging from what other people here have said about their own experiences. I understand that people depend on you, but you also need to take care of yourself...and there is no need to apologize to us. We all care about you.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you for putting up with me.  I just feel so upset about this.  I need to get this done and hearing be off feet for this length of time?  I will do like you said Mexico Karen and ask him.  I just feel like such a pest as I do here that I have to hear what you all think.  It just seems no one really wants to do any 'extra' to make life easier.  I do seem like I am talking to a wall when I want to ask their advice.  It  doesn't give them pain so why should they worry?  

I will call his office tomorrow.  you think I needed someone to hold my hand?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 22, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> I will call his office tomorrow.  you think I needed someone to hold my hand?



You're doing fine, ITK. You have come to your friends to ask advice, and that is why we are here. When you call, be polite but firm, and insist that you need to know exactly what is ahead for you so that you can make the necessary plans. Good luck.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 22, 2008)

There are 2 meanings to "Off your feet" in the medical community. One is bedrest the other is non weight bearing. After bunion surgery I would think there would be a short period of bedrest (max a week) then use of cruthches or walker to get around. You know that docs try to get you up and moving quicker than they used to.  I agree with MK that you need this clarified and just let them know your concerns.  BTW, with you son out of a job, maybe he could help you out with some of the other stuff between job hunts.


----------



## Calya (Jul 22, 2008)

I hit my big toe nail on a rock one time and it turned black and ended up falling off. It grew back after a year. Someone I know had an ingrown toe nail too and got surgery on it. It hurt a lot but the problem was fixed after that.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jul 22, 2008)

In the Kitchen said:


> Thank you for putting up with me.  I just feel so upset about this.  I need to get this done and hearing be off feet for this length of time?  I will do like you said Mexico Karen and ask him.  I just feel like such a pest as I do here that I have to hear what you all think.  It just seems no one really wants to do any 'extra' to make life easier.  I do seem like I am talking to a wall when I want to ask their advice.  It  doesn't give them pain so why should they worry?
> 
> I will call his office tomorrow.  you think I needed someone to hold my hand?


ITK, of course you're upset! They should have given you more specific information.

I think they mean you won't be able to wear a regular shoe for that long. Bunion removal entails a long-ish incision along the side of your big toe. That will be painful and swollen for a while and you probably shouldn't put the pressure of a shoe on it for the 4-6 weeks.

Lots of people have jobs that they can't go without a shoe or wear one of those funny wooden and canvas shoes that the doctor will probably give you. Or maybe they have jobs that require them to walk or stand for long periods of time. So maybe that's what they mean when they say you'll be out of commission for that long.

With the toenail and the bunion together, I think you'll be doing only _necessary_ walking (like to the bathroom) for a week or so, but you'll not be back to full function for the 4-6 weeks. I'm not a doctor and your doc may want something different, but that was how it was for my friend's mother when she had the bunion surgery. So just call them tomorrow and ask _exactly_ what you can and can't do for the 4-6 weeks. Then ask specifically if you can get up to cook, to let the dogs out, drive to the grocery store, etc. They should be able to tell you all of that so you can make a decision.

Good luck, Hon. I know bunions are very painful and I hate to think you won't be able to get this fixed. Let us know what happens.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 22, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> ITK, are you sure he said "bed rest" for 6-8 weeks? Perhaps he just meant it would take that long before your foot is healed. Before you cancel, I would urge you to talk to him once more and ask him what that means. I'm sure you would need some time completely off your feet, but probably not that long, judging from what other people here have said about their own experiences. I understand that people depend on you, but you also need to take care of yourself...and there is no need to apologize to us. We all care about you.


 
you are right karen. my daughter has had three foot surgeries this year on her foot. don't know the medical term, but has to do with growths on nerves. one was an incision in the bottom of her foot. each time was just told to use crutches. first three days just stayed off completely off it because of pain. then on to the crutches for about a month. 

this sounds for itk a necessary thing. talking to dr. will help clarify things.

babe


----------



## sattie (Jul 22, 2008)

ITK... girlie, you need to get it done.  Let us know what the doctor's office tells you.  I don't think you will be off your feet for too long, but I'm no doctor either.

But we are here for ya sweetie!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 24, 2008)

*Now What?*

Yesterday, I went to my other doctor the one I go to regularly to find out about my Colitis or whatever they say it is.  I have told him that times when I eat or drink something  that it once it while it gives me intense pain as it tries to go down my throat.  Now instead of pill he wants to have me go to hospital to have endoscopy?  Put me out to do some kind of procedure to check why this happens.  Here, I thought I was getting rid of toe problem and now have to have this done.  I just  wonder what the toe doctor will say?  Supposed to go Tuesday and after telling all of you about it and your thoughts now the plan has changed.  Do you believe this?  I cannot have both of these procedures done.  I trust my body but my mind will be the one that will be affected.  

I bet you are all laughing about how dumb this is.  Does this happen to any of you that you are wanting to get  one thing fixed and got to do another thing?  I think I am st arting to fall apart one piece at a time.  I try to maintain my lifestyle the best I can.  Now that my son lost his job he has ordered anxiety pills beside depression pills.  I trust this doctor as he is only one who really seems to not push me out of the office.  I only hope I don't make him think I need someone to talk to.  There are people who tell the doctors more than what they need to. 

What would you do?  Get the toes done or the throat checked?  Like going to garage to get tune up or something.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 24, 2008)

ITK, endoscopy is not something that requires "recovery" except from the anesthesia.  Think of it as internal xrays.  You may be groggy for the rest of the day but once the anesthesia is out of your system, you should be fine and back to normal.  I would definitly get the throat fixed first since your abillity to eat and drink are essential to life.  If you have problems there, it will make healing after foot surgery slower.  Once you get that under control, maybe other areas of your life will be more stable for you to have the foot done.  We'll be thinking about you through all this.  It is always hard to make these kind of decisions.  We'll pray for you.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 24, 2008)

jabbur said:


> ITK, endoscopy is not something that requires "recovery" except from the anesthesia.  Think of it as internal xrays.  You may be groggy for the rest of the day but once the anesthesia is out of your system, you should be fine and back to normal.  I would definitly get the throat fixed first since your abillity to eat and drink are essential to life.  If you have problems there, it will make healing after foot surgery slower.  Once you get that under control, maybe other areas of your life will be more stable for you to have the foot done.  We'll be thinking about you through all this.  It is always hard to make these kind of decisions.  We'll pray for you.



Thanks jabbur, you surely make me feel like I am of some value to others.  Your explanation truly helps.  Makes the decision much easier to accept.  Your last line really gave me courage.  Someone praying for me lets me know all is well.  Thanks jabbur.  Blessings to you and your family also.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 24, 2008)

ITK, it sounds to me like jabbur has given you good advice. Health problems are not something you should be ashamed of - we all have them at one time or another. The important thing is to get it taken care of, so that you will feel better. You have a busy life and many people to take care of, but you must also take care of yourself, or you won't be able to do the things you want and need to do. Please keep us updated on how you are doing. We care about you.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks, Mexico Karen, I care about all of you too.  Just like we are one big family.  Good thing we all have our own beds.  Growing up I always had someone in my bed.  Finally, I have a bed that only the one dog, blind and deaf, wants to share.  At least, he doesn't take all the covers!

Appreciate your thoughts, always.


----------

